# Skype lessons



## lincrusta

I was curious what people's opinions on skype lessons are? Is it best to have lessons in person? Is it better than having no teacher?

There isn't anyone in the area that could teach me (theremin), hence I'm giving going to try a skype lesson this coming Monday.


----------



## Novelette

lincrusta said:


> I was curious what people's opinions on skype lessons are? Is it best to have lessons in person? Is it better than having no teacher?
> 
> There isn't anyone in the area that could teach me (theremin), hence I'm giving going to try a skype lesson this coming Monday.


At least for the violin and the piano, I think it's impractical. Most instruments involve some poised movement or control from most of the large muscle regions of the body. The piano, for instance, requires fluid motion and support from the lower back, shoulder, trapezoids, etc. These things are very difficult to learn, when not in the company of a more seasoned player. I always recommend in-person lessons.

My best friend once suggested that we practice four-hand piano music via Skype. Considering the inevitable time lag, I had few expectations. We did get a good laugh out of it, though. 

I really don't know enough about the Theremin to opine specifically, but for most instruments, I think it's impracticable. I'd be interested to read what some of our fellow forum members think.


----------



## lincrusta

Just to update with my experience: the skype lesson went great! Aiming for one lesson a week. Would definitely suggest purchasing a nice webcam (or using a DSLR as one if you have one on hand) so the instructor can see your motions clearly.


----------



## Novelette

lincrusta said:


> Just to update with my experience: the skype lesson went great! Aiming for one lesson a week. Would definitely suggest purchasing a nice webcam (or using a DSLR as one if you have one on hand) so the instructor can see your motions clearly.


That's great to hear. I hope you have continuing good experiences! I don't know much about the Theremin; I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on it, at some point.


----------



## Bored

Good to hear. If you don't mind me are the lessons free?


----------

